# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Creativity, evolution of mind and the "vertigo of freedom" - Big Think

## Dream Guide Team

*Creativity, evolution of mind and the "vertigo of freedom"**Big Think**Lucid dreaming* has been practiced by multiple traditions for a long time  we can no doubt learn new ways of doing so. In the meantime, by recognizing and acting according to the practice of looking beyond appearances, we can find perhaps a smidgeon *...***

----------

